# Hallmark Bumper Company



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Anyone have any news on them
I ordered Hallmark Bumpers from a supplier the reply was Hallmark closed?
I called Hallmark and no answer no reply

Next: Does anyone know of any stock availability of the 3" white plastic bumper


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

talked to owner Dick Knapp at memorial for Ray Muth on Saturday- said China had moved in and his daughter was running it and down to almost nothing - can't remember who he said was still stocking their products but emphasized they had lost some big clients to china products being purchased by them
sorry can't help more


----------

